# new holland 499 self propelled



## torchitnweltit (Jan 28, 2014)

just wondering if anyone had ever tried to put a new Holland 499 header on a self propelled such as a 1495-96 or 99


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The 1499 is a self propelled with the rolareel.


----------

